
Nissan Shocks with 28% Sales Plunge - ohiovr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-01/nissan-shocks-with-28-sales-plunge-as-altima-and-rogue-slump
======
jacquesm
They don't mention the Leaf.

